# F1 Breeding Cyathopharynx Furcifer "Isanga" adults at Finatics Aquarium



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice F1 adults for sale at finatics aquarium. 1 inch fry also available.

call store for details. 416-265-2026

here's a link to the video of the actual fish for sale:


----------

